# Micromaster Lüfter ausschalten



## technofifi (26 November 2007)

Hallo
Ich betreibe einen Micromaster mit Analogansteuerung 0-10V.
Soweit ok, jedoch stört mich der Lüfterbetrieb im Micromaster bei Stillstand.
Ist es möglich den Lüfter erst bei einem analogsignal gößer 0,1V zu aktivieren?
Oder muß ich den Lüfter anders ansteuern.

Danke
mfG
technofifi


----------



## Lipperlandstern (26 November 2007)

Bei dem MM440 gibt es einen Parameter mit dem Du die Nachlaufzeit einstellen kannst. Ganz abschalten geht meines Wissens nicht... aber ich weiß lange nicht alles über die Dinger....


----------



## MSB (26 November 2007)

Micromaster 440 - Parameterliste Seite 48
Parameter P0295

Erhältlich (überraschenderweise) bei Siemens


----------



## TommyG (27 November 2007)

Achhhh

bei Siemens ist klar/ logisch, aber zu den Paras sag ich mal one- of- tenthausend. Guter Tipp, vielleicht macht das auch unsere Brüllwürfel leiser 

Greetz, Tom


----------



## technofifi (30 November 2007)

*Parameter xxx*

Leider kein Erfolg, Parameter 220 dann der nächste 321.

Micromaster Vector.

Trotzdem danke für eure Anteilnahme


----------

